# What are the benefits of oregano on racing pigeons?



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

What are the benefits of oregano on racing pigeons?


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

In respect of Racing Pigeons, laboratory studies have proven that OREGANO is effective against many species of bacteria. The active ingredients of OREGANO kill some Staphylococcus and Streptococcus species. They have an effect on Salmonella and Escherichia coli, as well. Similarly, OREGANO has been proven excellent for the prevention and treatment of Coccidiose and some fungus-related disease, since OREGANO hinders the proliferation of Candida, Aspergillus and some other fungi, like yeast.


----------



## jtrujillo707 (Oct 3, 2013)

so how would the oregano be given just sprinkle some on their food, or maybe get oregano essential oil and put some drops in their water?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Frank Mclaughlin suggested a product that Jedds sells that has oregano in it. He has a lot of birds coming and going and he said he keeps all of these birds on it. Think I'll give it a try also.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I just read Franks Secrets page . I think oregano could be a good product and it has been shown to have natural killing bacterial benefits , but like any products used to kill gut bacteria, probiotics should be used after the oregano to establish the good bacteria again.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for replies


----------

